# Chem: spdf orbitals



## person917 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm taking a chemistry class and I don't understand this topic, my professor didn't go over it too well. Can someone please explain to me how you write the orbitals out for a given element. (mainly s and p)


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 9, 2009)

Try this:
http://www.lon-capa.org/~mmp/period/electron.htm
It's pretty straight forward. It's pretty much just counting the elements in order based on the periodic table.
First 2 columns are S and the row determines the number. Last 6 columns are P.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 9, 2009)

If I still remembered this crap I would help you out. Sadly, my chem 1 notes are at school in case I need them for my chem class this year. If it really confuses you, ask your teacher to explain it again. Maybe you could stay after school one day so you don't interrupt the rest of the class, unless, that is, no one else understands it either. Then you would be helping them all out 

Don't worry though, I had a lot of trouble with this at first too. It's not as hard as you think, it's actually pretty easy once you can get a grip on it. Good Luck!


----------



## person917 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks, I'm pretty sure I understand it now.


----------



## elimescube (Oct 9, 2009)

Quantum numbers help to explain a lot about covalent bonding and the geometry/shape/bond angles of molecules.

What concepts are you confused about in particular?


----------

